# Super Mario Galaxy 2 mod adds Co-Op



## Vinnymac (Jun 18, 2012)

​

 Source


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2012)

I remember someone posting about this, but it was a different focus. Anyways, it looks great.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh, sorry I had not seen it till this morning and I got so excited I just wanted everyone to share the joy


----------



## Squirps (Jun 18, 2012)

This was already posted by the creator in the Wii Hacking sub-forum: http://gbatemp.net/topic/328006-super-mario-galaxy-2-split-screen-multiplayer/


----------



## Janthran (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't played SMG2, but that looks like SM64..


----------



## Jax (Jun 18, 2012)

Janthran said:


> I haven't played SMG2, but that looks like SM64..



Whomp's Fortress is a level in SMG2 called Throwback Galaxy


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 18, 2012)

This hack has it's own thread somewhere in the wii hacking section. Pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Vinnymac (Jun 18, 2012)

I did not know it was posted previously. If you want to delete this thread you can, I just thought it might help people see it, since I had not seen it in the news section, I figured I might be able to spread the word about it. It is nice to know that the creator did make his own thread here, that is even better .


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 18, 2012)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/328006-super-mario-galaxy-2-split-screen-multiplayer/


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jun 18, 2012)

this was already posted
the Super Mario Galaxy 2.5 Project


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cool.


----------

